# Twin Rivers Bassmasters 2nd Annual Spring Open



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Come one come all. We are looking toward a big turnout this year at Alum Creek. Please see the attached entry form or look below as I have pasted in the body of this message as well.



**********************************************************
THE 2nd ANNUAL
TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTERS  SPRING OPEN
Alum Creek Reservoir
Sunday April 27th, 2008 - 7:30 AM TO 4:00 PM
New Galena Ramp

**********************************************************
FIRST PLACE - $1500 (based on 75 boats or more) - 1st thru 4th Place receive payouts and trophies 
SEE REVERSE SIDE FOR PAY OUT SCHEDULES, RESTRICTIONS AND TOTAL PAY OUT
**********************************************************
SPONSORED BY:

An Etch In Time
Byers Automotive
Buffalo Wild Wings
Central City Auto Parts
Gander Mountain
Marysville Trophy 
Pauls Marine
Quaker Steak and Lube 
Warrior Baits

**********************************************************

ENTRY FORM
PARTICIPANTS ARE TO COMPLETE ALL REQUESTED INFORMATION, BOTH FRONT AND REAR, THEN ATTACH YOUR CHECK OR MONEY ORDER FOR $70.00 MADE OUT TO: 
TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTERS AND MAIL TO: 3132 Adirondack Ave. Columbus, OH 43231

(1)_________________________________________ YOUR NAME___________________________________________________(2)

____________________________________________________ADDRESS__________________________________________________________

____________________________________________CITY, STATE, ZIP CODE _____________________________________________________

______________________________Email Address _____________________________________

CLIP ON THE DOTTED LINE AND RETURN THIS PORTION
**** BOTH ANGLERS MUST SIGN THE WAIVER ON THE BACK****
FOR ADDITIONAL TOURNAMENT INFORMATION OR BOAT # CALL: MATT (614) 565-3474 or JAMIE (614) 226-4099



GENERAL INFORMATION

WE WILL HAVE COFFEE AND DONUTS IN THE MORNING.

B.A.S.S. RULES AND REGULATIONS PREVAIL

EIGHT (8) BASS LIMIT FOR TWO ANGLER TEAM OR FIVE (5) FOR A SINGLE ANGLER

NO MINIMUM OR MAXIMUM HORSEPOWER RESTRICTIONS

PRE REGISTERED ENTRY FEE IS $70 PER BOAT

SAME DAY ENTRY FEE AT THE RAMP - $80 - CASH ONLY

THE TOURNAMENT COMMITTEE WILL RULE ON ANY PROTESTS

ONLY LARGEMOUTH, SMALLMOUTH AND SPOTTED BASS COUNT

PARTNERS MUST STAY TOGETHER UNTIL THEIR CATCH IS WEIGHED

STARTING POSITION WILL BE DETERMINED BY THE DATE YOUR ENTRY IS RECEIVED

WINNERS MAY BE SUBJECT TO TRUTH VERIFICATION TESTING


**********************************************************
70% payout plus trophies. Paying 1st through 4th places.

FIRST PLACE ***** 35% PLUS TROPHIES
SECOND PLACE ***** 20% PLUS TROPHIES
THIRD PLACE ***** 10% PLUS TROPHIES
FOURTH PLACE ***** 5% WITH 50 BOATS

INCLUDED BIG BASS - - $10.00 PER POUND PAY OUT PLUS TROPHY (FROM TWIN RIVERS)

OPTIONAL BIG BASS SIDE POT - $10 PER BOAT - COLLECTED THAT MORNING

**********************************************************
PARTICIPANT WAIVER

I/WE INTENDING TO BE LEGALLY BOUND HEREBY FOR MY/OURSELVES, HEIRS AND/OR ADMINISTRATORS, VOLUNTARILY ASSUME ALL RISKS OF ACCIDENT OR INJURY AND FOREVER DISCHARGE, THE STATE OF OHIO, THE OHIO BASS CHAPTER FEDERATION, TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTERS OF COLUMBUS, INC., ANY SO SITUATED SPONSORS, RELATED ORGANIZATIONS, BOARDS, COMMITTEES, EMPLOYEES, MEMBERS, OFFICERS AND AGENTS FROM ANY AND ALL LIABILITY FOR PERSONAL INJURY, PROPERTY DAMAGE, OR ANY OTHER CAUSATIVE FACTORS, REAL OR IMAGINED, AS A RESULT OF ANY PARTICIPATION IN THIS TOURNAMENT, DURING THE HOURS THEREOF OR THE DAY ON WHICH IT IS SCHEDULED TO OCCUR, AND FOREVER RELEASE ALL PARTIES ASSOCIATED THERETO FROM ANY ACTIONS WHATSOEVER AND OF WHATEVER NATURE.

BOATER________________________________________DATE _____________________

NON - BOATER _________________________________DATE_____________________


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

We've already started to get some entries. Better get in soon. First come first served as far as boat numbers go.


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing everyone...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

plan on fishing, see ya there.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Looking forward to it


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Any results from the open? I was out there sunday for awhile struggling to find em.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

It took 24 pounds to win (8 fish limit). Big bass was a 7.19lb largemouth.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

wow that is some serious weight


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Great payout guys I heard it was a great run tournament wish I could have been there. Hope to see you next year.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Were they mostly catching largemouth or smallmouth!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Smallies. There were not a lot of big LM weighed in (other than the 7 lber)


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for coming guys.
Ed Huber caught bigbass, 7.12lbs!!!!

And, i believe that The winner is an OGF member "Ed"
yea, he had 24lbs 8fish limit, all smallies.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems to me that whenever EDD can get on that smallie bite, he is unstopable ! Congradulations and I hope to see you around up there soon.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Holy friggin cow! 3lb average on a 8 fish limit!!!

7lb Largemouth! I am going to regret not coming to this for a long time now

Does anyone have any pictures from this event?


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry for not having pics guys. I couldn't be there and I'm the one who usually takes the photos. Nonetheless it was a great turnout and an awesome weigh in. All of the top 5 teams had a majority of smallmouth, but it's always good to see a huge greeny come in as well. We will be having our annual fall open on Alum in Oct. I will post the entry closer to the date. I think at least 3 of the 5 teams who finished in the money were OGF members. Thick Rick and his partner took 2nd overall - should be another great weigh in at his tournament on May 18th.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a picture of 4 of our sm but I need to buy a cable to transfer it from my phone to the computer


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job Ed, you the man.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Ed

You can email them to yourself from your phone. Just send a pix message and instead of putting the phone number in, just put your email address.


----------

